# Carlton Mid Strength Recipie



## Crowman23 (31/8/09)

Howdy

Does anyone have a Carlton Mid Strength Recipie? :huh:


----------



## randyrob (31/8/09)

Hey Sloppy,

you really need to be more specific with your post

AG, Minimash, Extract or K&K?

Rob.


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

From what I gather from a guy on the forum who works for Fosters their light and mid beers are usually made with a fair amount of grain character to try and mask the fact that they are mid or low strength. So extract or all-kit versions are not really going to step up to the plate as the Yanks say.

I can suggest some all grain versions but if you are starting off in Home Brewing, maybe a good idea to try a light kit such as Coopers Canadian, a mini mash of a kilo of Pilsener Malted grain (plenty of information on mini or partial mashing on the forum), about 20g of the Australian hop Superpride and an Australian Lager yeast such as Morgans Lager yeast. Then only about 300g of sugar into the fermenter, no higher than 18 degrees during the ferment and clear the beer out as far as possible before bottling. Should get you fairly close.


----------



## Crowman23 (14/9/09)

BribieG said:


> From what I gather from a guy on the forum who works for Fosters their light and mid beers are usually made with a fair amount of grain character to try and mask the fact that they are mid or low strength. So extract or all-kit versions are not really going to step up to the plate as the Yanks say.
> 
> I can suggest some all grain versions but if you are starting off in Home Brewing, maybe a good idea to try a light kit such as Coopers Canadian, a mini mash of a kilo of Pilsener Malted grain (plenty of information on mini or partial mashing on the forum), about 20g of the Australian hop Superpride and an Australian Lager yeast such as Morgans Lager yeast. Then only about 300g of sugar into the fermenter, no higher than 18 degrees during the ferment and clear the beer out as far as possible before bottling. Should get you fairly close.




Beauty yhank you for that I'll give it a go, the Australian Hop you suggest (Superpride) I havent heard of it do you mean (Super Alpha or Pride of Ringwood)?


----------



## Crowman23 (14/9/09)

BribieG said:


> From what I gather from a guy on the forum who works for Fosters their light and mid beers are usually made with a fair amount of grain character to try and mask the fact that they are mid or low strength. So extract or all-kit versions are not really going to step up to the plate as the Yanks say.
> 
> I can suggest some all grain versions but if you are starting off in Home Brewing, maybe a good idea to try a light kit such as Coopers Canadian, a mini mash of a kilo of Pilsener Malted grain (plenty of information on mini or partial mashing on the forum), about 20g of the Australian hop Superpride and an Australian Lager yeast such as Morgans Lager yeast. Then only about 300g of sugar into the fermenter, no higher than 18 degrees during the ferment and clear the beer out as far as possible before bottling. Should get you fairly close.




Howdy "BribieG"

I have found the following info so will give it a go, Thanks
The Australian hop selection _Super Pride _is a triploid high alpha acid variety, bred by the Hop Products Australia Rostrevor breeding programme. Bred from the famous Pride of Ringwood Australias dominant hop variety since the 1960s Super Pride features similar mild aromas and low Cohumulone levels. Super Pride has higher alpha acid than its mother Pride of Ringwood.Bred in 1987, commercial production began in 1998 and since 2002 Super Pride has beenthe major hop variety grown by Hop Products Australia. With its excellent bittering qualities Super Pride is now accepted by major breweries as an excellent bittering variety.*Origin*Super Pride was bred in 1987 by Hop Products Australia at their Rostrevor Breeding GardenVictoria. This cultivar was bred by crossing a female tretraploid Pride of Ringwood witha male YK 81-18. Super Pride was selected for commercial production due to its high alphaacid content and relatively low cohumulone levels._Note: Super Pride is 2/3 Pride of Ringwood and 1/3 male YK-81-18.YK-81-18 is a male derived from an open__cross of Yeoman carried out at Wye College, UK in 1981._*HOP SELECTION SHEET**Analytical Data*Yield (Kg/Ha) 2600 - 3400Alpha acids (%) 13.5 - 15.0Beta acids (%) 6.4 - 6.9Alpha/Beta Ratio 2.0 - 2.4Cohumulone (%) 26.8 - 28.0Total Oils (ml/100g) 1.0 -1.8Myrcene (% of whole oil) 25 - 50Humulene (% of whole oil) 0.9Beta Caryophyllene (% of whole oil) 4.8 - 8.4Humulene/Caryophyllene ratio 0.2 - 3.0Farnesene (% of whole oil) 0.0_Hop Acids by HPLC (ICE)_


----------



## sinkas (14/9/09)

the forum hits another low


----------

